# No (Guide/Outfitter) license citations jump



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

According to Bob Timian ND Cheif Enforcement officier for the G&F. Citations for Guideing and Outfitting without a license in ND climbed from 2 in 2005 to 52 in 2006. Wow! If you are aware of people doing this make sure you call the ND Game and Fish and report them! By the way Dakota Country mag (March) has a break down on all citations.
Kevin


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Drakekiller, Just goes to show that the legislation passed last session. Supported by the sportsmen and the outfitters is working. Congrats go out to Bob Timian and Bruce Burkett for doing an outstanding job.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You could be right.....but that legislation was in effect in the fall of 2005.Maybe it just took a year to get in gear.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Ken, It takes at least 3 years to make a bust. Once they find out who is offering services illegally they need to book a hunt with them. Then they need to get everything processed court etc. Takes time and we will see many more in the near future.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:thumb:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

g/o said:


> Ken, It takes at least 3 years to make a bust. Once they find out who is offering services illegally they need to book a hunt with them. Then they need to get everything processed court etc. Takes time and we will see many more in the near future.


sad, but true, a guy would hope they'd see less of these in the future, hopefully the harder they crack down the less this crap happens.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Are these guides North Dakota R hunters? I don't have a copy of the Dakota Country Mag that listed all the other violations. Was there anyother R hunters picked up for anything else? By reading some of the post on this site, it is those NR hunters who cause the migrations to change,have the wrong color linces plates,scare the pheasants to fly hunderds of miles out of the country. If the state of North Dakota outlaws all NR hunters they would not need Conservation Officers, as the R are ALL perfect, there would be no need for waders in ND, if only R could hunt as ND hunters can walk on the water! There would be no guide violations, there would be no one to guide. Cut down on the electric bills,less motel rooms rented during hunting season,less meals to make at the local Cafes, Maybe if you R hunters get to gether with Home Land Security Dep they can get you a deal on the same fence they are going to use on the Mexican border, then you could fence out every one all the time. If you can sneak out you are Welcome at the Lake of the Ozarks and any other place in Mo. There is something you might what to know, that all residents of North Daktoa don't agree with the with the views of the R hunter. Don't forget to lock the gate


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow..That came outta left field.
Thanks for the insight 280.... :eyeroll:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

dude shut up :eyeroll:


----------



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

If ND put up a fence, the coots would be safe again!!!! Just a joke!! On another note, it's nice to see the ND Game and Fish Dept. spending my tax dollars the way I like to see them be spent. Good job Game and Fish.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Triple B Dude

Just ask if these 52 guides where ND R Hunters? You are always down on those out of staters. Can a NR get a guiding Liences in ND? I kown about 10 guys that go to ND every year me included and I can't remmber any one with an additude like yours and several others on this site. I think I will see if we can get more to come with us next year. As I said you are welcome here in MO anytime. Lost of fishing, turkey, white tails,easy access, Federal ground here is for every one. There are some leases just as there is in ND but still room for everyone. Thanks Dude


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

280IM said:


> Triple B Dude
> 
> Just ask if these 52 guides where ND R Hunters? You are always down on those out of staters. Can a NR get a guiding Liences in ND? I kown about 10 guys that go to ND every year me included and I can't remmber any one with an additude like yours and several others on this site. I think I will see if we can get more to come with us next year. As I said you are welcome here in MO anytime. Lost of fishing, turkey, white tails,easy access, Federal ground here is for every one. There are some leases just as there is in ND but still room for everyone. Thanks Dude


can we just let this damn R/NR BS go, everyone is sick of hearing it! As for my attitude i believe it is in the right place, its when we get attitudes like yours through here we start to get a little agitated, i told you before i was done with all the BS, just let it go, good god man and from what i gather from you, its probably a good thing for you that you don't come here alone


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Starting March 20th I will be at the Northern Livestock Market in Minot and at West Fargo every week untill the mid of May BY MYSELF PM me you phone no I will let you right where I am at


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Both you guys need to cool it, its against the rules to threaten each other veiled or otherwise.

If you can't make a point without some kind of threat then don't post, its unecessary and counterproductive to any form of debate.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

:eyeroll: wow :eyeroll:

I never threatened anyone, just stating facts


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I usually stay out of BS like this but I can't help myself. 280, you started this BS argument with stupid, cocky comments; like you are looking for an argument. Grow up please. I don't give a **** if you come to our state and hunt, but when you come on this website and start pissing matches for the fun of it, I'm sorry, but your are getting exactly what you asked for with replies like Trible B.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Triple B


> its probably a good thing for you that you don't come here alone


that is a threat

280 im
Starting March 20th I will be at the Northern Livestock Market in Minot and at West Fargo every week untill the mid of May


> BY MYSELF PM me you phone no I will let you right where I am at


that is a threat

both of them are out of line, just let it go. The rules are no threats it applies to everyone including us moderators.

If you want to win an argument make a good logical case.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I never intended it to be a threat ,personally, i'm just stating that with the logic and attitude he carries towards ND residents it wouldn't be wise to come here alone, I really don't take what people say on here personally, its just a website, people can hide behind computers and say things they normally wouldn't. I am just stating for his sake that with an attitude like that towards NDakotans you can make enemies in a hurry and it would pretty easy to get cornered in a small town bar if alone. does that make it sound more logical?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Triple B said:


> I never intended it to be a threat ,personally, i'm just stating that with the logic and attitude he carries towards ND residents it wouldn't be wise to come here alone, I really don't take what people say on here personally, its just a website, people can hide behind computers and say things they normally wouldn't. I am just stating for his sake that with an attitude like that towards NDakotans you can make enemies in a hurry and it would pretty easy to get cornered in a small town bar if alone. does that make it sound more logical?


This post is a general comment to all those who post questionable phrases on the forums...

I see where you are coming from TripleB. This may "just be a website". I know many who come here, often "shoot from the hip", and are very brash and forward in their comments.

Like you said the web is anonymous and some guys come here and create a "tough" web presence. Chances are that many would never behave the same way or talk the same way if we all met up for a beer at a bar. It's much easier here to be passive agressive when you control whether you'll ever meet someone here in person. We have a solid core group of regulars here that are generally fair and respectful. They may not always agree, and they may discuss, rant, vent, poke, chide, debate with various levels of intensity and effect. The most effective ones on any website have learned how to choose certain written words and articulate a thought in a manner that preserves their integrity while still making their point.

When you come to a forum like this, it sometimes takes a bit of time to learn what the forum "norms" are. It also takes a bit of practice to learn how to get your message across effectively while maintaining your intended tone.

I can tell you from personal experience how I've come full circle with my style on message boards. I used to throw out opinions about everything, shoot from the hip, "put people in their place" or take people to task if their opinion differed from mine. Sure it made me feel better to get it off my chest, or maybe I felt good about embarassing someone who made a foolish comment. But in the end you never win. I know I've offended some in the past, and for that I'm regretful. With forums like this reputation matters. This site (and the state of North Dakato in general for that matter) is too small that at some point you'll likely get to know some of the rest of the brotherhood of hunters. There isn't that many of us around in the grand scheme of things. Everyone should ask themselves this.... Do you like this site? If so, you're are probably thinking of sticking around here for awhile. If that is the case, you need to think of your long term perception here. Chances are you'll meet some of us some day. Do you want others here to make a first impression of you based on your words here? How do you think you are perceived based on your previous comments?

Words to chew on.....

Ryan


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

This whole thread was started because of some guides/outiftters that are whoring out wildlife. Let's keep it at that. 28o, your remarks are about the same as somebody saying that drugs are cool and sell them to all the kids in MO.

That is the same concept that people are trying to get across here. Nobody is ever saying don't come enjoy the fruits of what ND has. The only thing that people are trying to get across(and sometimes it doesn't come out so well) is that we want to keep the great state that we live in plentiful with the things we enjoy.

Maybe my drugs statement was out of line, what i'm trying to get at is that great hunting is for all of us,,,ND residents first however. We live here, we should have the best opportunities. I think we all just need to come to a common ground that leasing/guiding/outfitting is the worst possible way to accomplish anything. I think this is one of the reasons why we are all a little touchy on the subject. In all areas of the state we've had one of the ******** who thinks he owns everything and wants to make the biggest dollar possible from the unsuspecting big city guy.

I would gladly take a few groups out every year and put them on birds if it meant less leasing. That's just not the way it is. Money hungry jerks that want to close down every piece of land they can is what ND is turning into. I have absolutely 0 problem with anyone that guides on their own land. That is the right they aquired with purchasing the land, it is theirs do what you want.

I belive in a cap, you bet I do.....obviously based on water and counts. HPC would have been the best thing to ever happen to our state and it would have put a lot of these arguements to rest. BOY,,,it's really great that not enough people spoke up. I know I did,,,,did you guys???

I've seen a 10 fold increase on leased land in the area I hunt, it's easy to take it out on you NR's, but the main culprit is the guides/outfitters. They take away land from every tom/dick/harry that lives in this state, whores it out to anyone that will buy 3 days for 1,000 and it turns into a R/NR debate because we are left with what's left.

I don't complain a lot, because I live here and I know enough people it is not a big concern for me. I do feel concern for the people that don't have what I have. They don't have any prime land to hunt,,,NR the same,,,they come and they can't find that glorious spot. So they jump the roost of someplace just because it's not posted. I *****, you *****, we all *****.

If you can't realize that it is seriously coming down to reserving the resource for all of us to enjoy then you are probaby short sited. Instead of looking at your glass as heaping over full, maybe look at it as 3/4 full and thank the lord for what you have. We all know that the ducks/pheasans aren't always going to be as plentiful as they are now. If ou do, maybe take a cold shower and wake up. This is one of the best times to be hunting in eash of our lives. What the hell, maybe we should just open our eyes and realize what is going on.....um I don't know......maybe preserve what we have?

There have been a lot of heated discussions that have gone and passed since I've been here. Some of the **** lately is absolutely unbelievable and very short sited. I urge some of you who aren't residents to take a look in the mirror and ask yourselves......What if I were in the shoes of a ND resident?? How would I be approaching this?? To cap things off, those of you who think that your dollars support the small towns, get a life. Farming supports small town ND, you contribute nicely to C-stores, cafes, and hotels,,,,,you don't keep small town ND alive. Well there goes my little rant at 3:11 in the am, I hope everyone else is sleeping better than I am. When I get up at 7 and my eyes actually work, I'll try to iron out what I said that didn't make sense.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It all made sense....good post :beer:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

870XPRS Your comment about drugs is totally out ot line,but the rest you say makes a lot of sences.
I will try to explain my postion completely with out getting real upset.
Triple B says I have no use for North Dakota R,this is untrue,I buy,sell,and put out on shares breeding livestock in ND. I am in both SD&ND a lot year round,I pay taxes in your state as once in a while I do make some money. If it would rain everyone would make a lot more. Yes the big money boys are leasing up the hunting ground just as they have in Wy,Texas,Ne,MO,and every other state. It is called free capitalism!! For the record I have no LEASES any where!! Can you legislate how a person is to spent his money? If you have a farm or ranch with your exspences going up every year and have a chance to make extra income and hold things together are you going to try to legislate this oppertunity away from him? Every one has a right in this country to make money,If someone else makes more than you do and chooses to lease land to hunt on it is his right! 
For these these guides I agree with what ever ND G&F say they need to have. It would be a good Idea for the land owner who leases his land make sure in the lease that the guide has what is requied of him and the Bad *** NR hunt should make sure the guide has everything. If all 3 where given a ticket because the guide was in violation, there would be a lot less violations. AS for caps I don't know. It could help but it will not stop the leasing of land problemly help the good guides. 
Does ND have a web site with all the game violations for 2006 and a break down of R verus NR hunter and fisherman? 
You said look in a mirrow I did and I am in your state more than just for hunting season. Some of the most honest farmers in the country live in North Dakota as I have some cows out with poeple with no morage or lien or anything more than a hand shake.
So when someone like Triple B and several others here on this site rant about the no-good NR hunters,and how I disllike North Dakota R,and corner me in a samll town bar,I get real upset!! You will not stop progress weather you like it or not.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I know, or at least assume your first post on this thread was in jest and filled with sarcasm. Like the states you mentioned, I just don't want ND to end up like them. It's nice to know that you don't have any leases,,,but in reality it's not about you.....It's about all of us.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> This whole thread was started because of some guides/outiftters that are whoring out wildlife.


You haven't got a clue whats going on in the world do you?



> I think this is one of the reasons why we are all a little touchy on the subject. In all areas of the state we've had one of the a$$holes who thinks he owns everything and wants to make the biggest dollar possible from the unsuspecting big city guy.


Huh? Would you care to explain this comment ?



> I've seen a 10 fold increase on leased land in the area I hunt, it's easy to take it out on you NR's, but the main culprit is the guides/outfitters. They take away land from every tom/dick/harry that lives in this state, whores it out to anyone that will buy 3 days for 1,000 and it turns into a R/NR debate because we are left with what's left.


Where the do you live?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

G/O, I am northeast of DL about an hour and the outfitter around there ties up more land every weekend during the season. We hunted one field for early honker, the next weekend it was posted for the outfitter. The following weekend, land that has been posted strictly for deer hunting since I have been born, is now off limits because somebody from this outfitter noticed a few ducks feeding on it. They called up the owner and swapped duck hunting rights for deer hunting rights. I could go on and on.

Like somebody said before, I don't care what you do with your own land. But from where I am from, everbody knows everybody, they all know who owns what quarter of land. These outfitters drive around and scout for fields of feeding fowl, then they get it posted for their clients by the next day. That is what ****** me off. Do you kind of see where I, and everbody else who complains about you guys, is coming from? If you guys just used your own land, their would be no problems.

Sorry for the hijacking, but I thought I would give him a few examples of my experiences with G/Os, and why they leave a sour taste in most peoples mouths.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

fisk, everything you said is completely true and don't let anyone tell you any different that g/o's are ruining the hunting/tradition where we've hunted all our lives. i just wanna tell em all where to go but they see things through a "$" perspective and once that's been done it's all downhill from there. once you've had a taste you just want more and more. i don't care what kind of response i get to this b/c i know what i know about the area i've hunted all my life and how i've seen it how it take a change for the worse. but hey, sadly change is a way of life and we just gotta live w/ it b/c frankly, there isn't much we can do!

g/o, i can already see the extreme one-sided argument that is coming our way but whatever it takes to pay the bills is your choice. i just want you to give me one reason why we wouldn't look down upon g/o's where we're from! it would be different if we grew up and were used to you guys in our area but now that we're grown and seeing you guys eat up the land (to make a few bucks on) that we've had so many great memories on is tough to swallow.
i shoulda stayed outta this b/c i know it does no good b!tching about it but i just wanna keep you honest about my take on it.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

280IM said:


> .
> So when someone like Triple B and several others here on this site rant about the no-good NR hunters,and how I disllike North Dakota R,and corner me in a samll town bar,I get real upset!! You will not stop progress weather you like it or not.


you find anywhere in any of my posts where I said that NR's are no good and i don't welcome them here, you are putting words in my mouth that i did not speak, all i am pushing for is a cap!!!, i never once said to put up a fence or not let NR's in, that is blatant falisy on your behalf. I am not against NR's, I am against overpressureing of a resource. you keep making this sound like we are total inverts who want it all to ourselves and i am sick of it. if you would clearly take the time to read everypost before you start typing maybe you would actually get a feel for what we are trying to say!!!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ive been watching this post for a couple days, and not seen anything to write about, but now im gettin ******. has anyone thats *****ing about nrs who chose to hire an outfitter ever lived anywhere the hunting sucks. do you even realize how some people feel about getting the opportunity to hunt in places that weve had access to our whole lives? 95 percent of them are stunned by the opportunities we have, and are more respectful to the land than the landowners themselves. i happen to work for an outfitter, and when you say "you guys" you should think about who your pointing your finger at. i dont like it when people talk about stuff that involves me when their not aware of the entire situation. i am proud of the fact that i help people to make some of the best memories they will ever have. we are extemely respectful of the land, we follow our boundries, and the rules set by the landowners we lease from, and the state. we are not money hungry land grabbers, and we dont whore out wildlife. we lease all our land long before the seasons start, and on some properties allow the landowners to keep certain hunting rights if they so wish. and did you ever consider the advantages of leasing for the landowner? farming keeps small towns alive right? RIGHT! so who helps keep the farmers and ranchers alive? leasing allows them to profit of land that has already had its agricultural profits reaped. the landowners can still graze a leased pasture, and still harvest a leased field. farmers are not wealthy people, and alot of their property the bank still owns. when an opportunity such as hunting leasing comes up they are thankful, not begrudgingly beaten. and if you feel that they are free to do as they please with their land, then why shouldnt they be alowed to lease it out. did you consider the fact that the final signature on the lease is the landowners, and its their choice. outfitters dont say what they are allowed access to, the owners do. now im sorry if some of you have had problems with a local outfitter being an ***, but not all are like that. and to those of you who are simply whining about no longer having access to land that has been leased, im not sorry. if you have a problem with losing your land, talk to the landowner not the outfitter. if you think outfitters are sucking up all the game, maybe you should get out there and shoot it before them, instead of sitting back crying about how while you where sitting on your ***, someone shot that big buck youve been watching all season, or hunted harder than you, and killed more birds than you. if this message doesnt apply to you please ignore it, and i apologize for wasting your time, but if it does, pay close attention, and try opening those small minds to others feelings. and for the record, ive been on both sides of leasing. ive lost land to nrs leasing, and i work for someone who leases land for a guide service.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

As Paul Harvey would would say that is the rest of the story!!! Well put !! 
There are a lot of honest,hard working guides who do provide tht hunt of a life time. The land owner has the right to lease his land and make a profit. An honest guide has a right to make a profit. The hunter has a choice to be guided or not to be guided R or NR.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

as i said, i don't care what kind of responses i get to what i said. i know some things i mentioned would hit a nerve with some people but i'm sorry that's how i feel about it. yea you say youre proud of helping people have some of the best memories they will ever have and that's fine but the way i see it, you're also taking some of the memories away that some people/kids will never have. do you honestly think the average joe and/or his children is going to pick up this sport if it costs him an arm and a leg to do so. do you think in this new age of paying to hunt is going to attract the next generation where i'm from? they're simply going to say to hell w/ it and sit at home and play their playstations or whatever else kids do. all i'm saying is the way we've had it all our lives and what were used to is how we like it and how we want it to stay! it's not like we can just stand by and watch it all unfold w/o putting in our side of the story. i didn't mean to stereotype but when you run into one bad experience, it tends to stick with you and you end up putting up a barrier against anyone associated with it. not trying to piss and moan, just tryin to show you how we see it but we all know there are different ways everybody views things. i hope you can see and slightly understand that.
i'm not saying this is the road our state is on but i sure don't see it "hitting the ditch" if you know what i mean!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i know where your coming from, as i said, i to have lost priveleges to leasers. however, if youve ever lived in a state that has little public land, with a high population density, where its almost impossible to get permission on private land, you might feel differently. everyone doesnt have it as good as us, and i dont have any problem sharing our resources with them. an outfitter is just providing a service, most arent trying to step on anyones toes, and most are upstanding citizens, who do contribute a large deal to the local economy. as i said, im sorry you have had a bad experience, but where are the kids from the cities, and eastern states going to make their memories, on the streets, or once or twice a year on guided hunts. i welcome them with open arms, because ive been there.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

neb_bo said:


> if you think outfitters are sucking up all the game, maybe you should get out there and shoot it before them, instead of sitting back crying about how while you where sitting on your a$$, someone shot that big buck youve been watching all season, or hunted harder than you, and killed more birds than you. if this message doesnt apply to you please ignore it, and i apologize for wasting your time.


1)how do you go out there and "get" it before the outfitters and their clients get it? once that lands locked up, it's no longer legal access to the general public. you have to watch deer grow and if that deer youve been watching lives on land that ends up gettin leased, youre screwed. it is pretty damn tough to traffic birds away from leased land you know. a lot of the times there is not a field intercepting their feeding grounds and roosting pond so youre just better off leavin em be and savin your time and stress.
2)once a deer makes its home somewhere (posted land) it feels safe and unless a hot doe brings him off in the rut, there is a very big possibility you will never get a shot at him. (yea they wander nocturnally occassionally but they will be right back in their bed come sun-up.)
3)hunted harder, and killed more birds?? sorry, but it doesn't take much to show up to an outfitter and get put on the best hunting in the area. you may call it hunting, but it's more killing in my eyes. "here they are guys, shoot em up." g/o's do the scouting, clients do the killing in most cases. 
sorry, but clients don't really have to get up that extra hour early so there the first ones there. they don't have to occasionally sleep in thier vehicles to lock up a field for the next morning. they simply pay their money and are fed on a silver platter.
by no means am i saying we don't have loads of success on the land we hunt, i'm just saying once the unleased resources are used up, what next?? not everyone can afford to pay the outfitters. i'm just one to welcome posted land but frown upon leased land. thats the way i am and have no plans of changing my ways. (its the landowners choice if he wants to lease his land and thats the bottom line.) i don't have to agree with it but i'm not one to tell them what do w/ what is theirs.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

bandman Do you feel a landowner owes you a place to hunt for nothing?
Do you leave a tip for the waitress at the cafe? Whats the difference of giving a land owner a tip for somthing you enjoyed? I have had landowners that wanted no money so I have sent a gift certificate to them later. Is this ruining your heratiage to hunt or is just showing appreciation.
Hunting is a sport! Can you use the bowling alley for nothing? can you use the golf course for nothing? When I was a kid I hunted on all over the neighborhood for nothing. Now I can't, things change.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> farmers are not wealthy people, and alot of their property the bank still owns


maybe they should be paying off their bank loans instead of buying all the fancy equipment, building another house on their existing house, and buying brand new F-350 pickups. Ya, they are not well off, considering what I make a year. I'd love to be a farmer. now back to the subject.

One thing you forget to mention is that because of the g/o leasing up all the land around the area. Most farmers who dispise guys like you, post up everything they got, just to keep your ***** off their land. in return, the average joe blow doesn't have access to his land either (with permission maybe) but why should it come to that. remember when you could go out hunting birds/geese/deer and not have to worry about any land being posted...........those were the years.

I'm lucky enough I don't have to worry about access. I think I know enough people and the guys I hunt with know enough people where we'll have access for birds/deer for the rest of my life......god willing. I don't think your one sided view is any help in this topic. Like everyone said, you deserve the right to make a living....................but to defend all the land you lease up and say your doing it for the farmers.......________ off.

and the thing some forget to announce is how much us R provide to the small cities.............hell I spend probably $10-$20 a day at a c-store for food. probably along the lines of $40 to 50/day on gas. look how much money they get out of my pockets, NR's aren't the only people who keep a small city going. really getting sick of hearing the crap how our cities wouldn't surivive if it weren't for you. We did just fine 10, 20 years ago, we'd do just fine without it.

For you to say you hunt harder than some of us is absolutely rediculous!!! I put more time in scouting deer and geese it's redundant!!! just cuz you do it for a living doesn't make you any better than us. ya. I'll work 40 hours a week on my 'other' job, then go out and do what I love to do. drive around looking for deer and birds...........puttin out scouting cameras, checking stands. Your not any better than some of us there pal.



> When I was a kid I hunted on all over the neighborhood for nothing. Now I can't, things change.


ya, and why is that?????? maybe cuz the people this thread is all about!!!!!!! let's get back to the good ole days, the hunting won't always be as good as it is now, I almost can't wait for that day, we'll see how things turn out then...............


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Ya those were the days!! They WERE the days and the good old days are in the past. I too have to go drive around today turkey season is coming and need to do some checking. Got people coming out form the city that need a place to hunt this year. Most of them never been turkey hunting so I will lend a helping hand. If you have a time machine to go back to the good olds days let me know. If not you may have to change with the times and quit *****ing how other people hunt.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

280IM said:


> bandman Do you feel a landowner owes you a place to hunt for nothing? Do you leave a tip for the waitress at the cafe? Whats the difference of giving a land owner a tip for somthing you enjoyed? I have had landowners that wanted no money so I have sent a gift certificate to them later. Is this ruining your heratiage to hunt or is just showing appreciation.
> Hunting is a sport! Can you use the bowling alley for nothing? can you use the golf course for nothing? When I was a kid I hunted on all over the neighborhood for nothing. Now I can't, things change.


I'm sorry 280 but everything you are saying on this topic is way out of line and is not helping your case one bit in my eyes!!
yea i have 15,000 acres of huntable/accessible land to me. half of its posted and half of its not. could i go out and post the other half if i really wanted to? you best better believe it but i don't. will i go post the other half before the outfitters are knockin on my step-father's door?? hell yea i will!! my uncle's got one half posted up for deer hunting and he pretty much gives us the waterfowl rights to it. in my eyes, i'm one of the most fortunate when it comes to being able to hunt on posted land. but thats not what this all about, its about looking out for the good of this state in the future for the other generations to come. 
when you start askin me if i think farmers owe me a place to hunt for free?? do think think i'm stupid? i just feel like your so off base w/ this. do i tip a waitress at the cafe, use a bowling alley or a golfcourse for free?? what the heck do these things have to do w/ what were talking about? them are local businesses and i've never viewed hunting as a business and never will in my lifetime!! who the hell am in going to be paying next when i wanna go out fishing in north dakota, huh???????? NOBODY!! do you get my point?? fishing and hunting go hand in hand in my mind. there both hobbies/pastimes in my book that a person shouldnt have to be paying for if he/she has the choice whether or not he/she wants to...
and just so you know; yea i give back to the landowners but its not ALWAYS about the fricken "MONEY" for gods sakes!!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

bandman You and I will have to agree to disagree with no hard feelings. I found out there is a lot of Feral hogs just south of me and I have a guy looking around for a place that they can be found. I know it is not the hunting you guys are use too but if you would ever want to kill some let me know. I will be up next fall for a day or two the get my yearly 2 geese and look around. I will be seeing the inside of some auction barns for a while now, some up in your country. I hope you get a lot rain. All you guys need to cherish the hunting you have there in ND and not all g/o and NR hunters are jerks


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

280IM said:


> bandman You and I will have to agree to disagree with no hard feelings. I found out there is a lot of Feral hogs just south of me and I have a guy looking around for a place that they can be found. I know it is not the hunting you guys are use too but if you would ever want to kill some let me know. I will be up next fall for a day or two the get my yearly 2 geese and look around. I will be seeing the inside of some auction barns for a while now, some up in your country. I hope you get a lot rain. All you guys need to cherish the hunting you have there in ND and not all g/o and NR hunters are jerks


280, i must say I finally commend a reposne of yours,this may be the first post of yours a actually agree with! I agree that we'll never see eye to eye on this issue, so i agree with your statement on agreeing to disagree, maybe some day we'll have to take you up on that hog hunting you talk about. :beer:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I was amazed after talking to several guys today the amout of hogs there are,I am going in the morning to check this out. These things do a lot of damage, let you know what I find out . These are not behind a fence or anything like that, I guess they are very hard on any nesting birds and hay fields.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

280IM said:


> bandman You and I will have to agree to disagree with no hard feelings. I found out there is a lot of Feral hogs just south of me and I have a guy looking around for a place that they can be found. I know it is not the hunting you guys are use too but if you would ever want to kill some let me know. I will be up next fall for a day or two the get my yearly 2 geese and look around. I will be seeing the inside of some auction barns for a while now, some up in your country. I hope you get a lot rain. All you guys need to cherish the hunting you have there in ND and not all g/o and NR hunters are jerks


sounds good, i can agree to disagree. we both got our points across. i don't carry grudges and sure don't have any hard feelings. when it comes to hogs, i'll hunt anything so pm me anytime w/ any new info. about them. we do cherish the hunting we have here in ND and that is why we are so touchy to the subject i guess you could say. we see ourselves as the last ones standing tall and 99% of the waterfowl hunters here want to maintain that. and trust me i know not all g/o's are jerks. they just went down a different path that i would never follow. never once did i mention NR's, maybe "clients" but not nr's. 
have a good one!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

been gone all weekend, i see i was missing some of the action. but, it looks like we can all let this one lie. id just like to ask one thing of anyone reading this thread. the next time you meet a new g/o, keep an open mind, im not an *******, nor are any of the guys i work with. good luck, and i hope none of you have any trouble with g/os in the future.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

280IM said:


> Starting March 20th I will be at the Northern Livestock Market in Minot and at West Fargo every week untill the mid of May BY MYSELF PM me you phone no I will let you right where I am at


I will buy you a beer.. I have gotten so sick of this to. But I better watch myself because someone will be coming after with the power to delete.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

NR have to buy thier own beer :beer: :beer: I don't need a guide, I have never had a problem finding a bar and getting my limit or over my limilt


----------

